# Weidezaungerät



## Teichforum.info (12. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt kommt es wirklich zu dem, was ich eigentlich vermeiden wollte.....

Die Katzen in unserer Nachbarschaft haben uns den Krieg erklärt und angefangen, die zahmsten Fische aus meinem Teich zu fangen. Zumindestens habe ich sonst keine Erklärung dafür, dass sie weg sind. Ein __ Fischreiher war es mit Sicherheit nicht.

Kann mir einer von Euch helfen und mir sagen, wo ich am günstigsten ein Weidezaungerät bekomme und was so ein Teil in etwa kosten wird?


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Mai 2004)

Hallo Harald!

Ein Weidezaungerät ist relativ teuer, auch die Elektrobänder und die Steher dazu läppern sich.

Ich habe eine Addy aus Österreich, wo wir bisher solche Dinge für unsere Pferde gekauft haben. Für die erste Information:

www.faie.at


lg, Manuela


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Mai 2004)

@Harald: Ne Du, das weiß ich leider auch nicht. Unser Garten wird von unserem "Dicken" (Siehe Profil) bewacht und vehement gegen Katzen verteidigt.

Anfänglich waren diese jedoch recht dreist, da schnell, sehr mutig und flugs durch den Zaun wieder verschwunden. Aber seit dem ersten ernsthaften Kampf  ist Ruhe auf dem Grundstück und die Bereiche sind wohl klar aufgeteilt 8) 

Ist vielleicht ne Alternative für Dich


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Mai 2004)

Weidezaungeräte gibt es meines Wissens auch bei www.westfalia.de

Grüße
Sauserl


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Mai 2004)

.... und Hunde bei 

http://www.tieresucheneinzuhause.de


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Mai 2004)

Hallo Harald,

da können wir uns ja die Hand geben...

Heute morgen lag keine 7m vom Teich weg, auf der Wiese, der Kopf meines schönsten Goldis :cry: 
Ich hab den Kopf eingehend betrachtet und bin zu dem Schluß gekommen KATZEN  
Ein __ Reiher frisst den ganzen Fisch und eine Krähe fliegt sicherlich weiter weg, als nur 7m...

Einen großen, völlig verstörten und zerkratzen Goldi hab ich noch in der Flachwasserzone gesichtet und mit einiger Mühe rausgefangen... mit dem bin ich dann noch zum Zooladen und hab Medizin geholt...
Dann hab ich gleich noch diesen teuren Reiherschreck mitgenommen... der sieht am Teich einfach nicht so scheußlich aus wie ein Netz oder Weidezaunlitze...
Ich hoffe er hält, was er verspricht :twisted: 

Für meinen Pferdepaddock haben wir ein Weidezaungerät bei Agrimarkt gekauft... 
Ist für Stromanschluß 230V (da musst Du nicht jedes Jahr ne neue Batterie kaufen) und für kurze Zäune geeignet... Kostenpunkt ca. 85€ (wenn ich mich nicht irre...)


LG Annett


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Mai 2004)

Hallo Harald, 

1. Alternativvorschlag: 

3-4 Knoblauchzehen inne große leere Colaflasche, Wasser drauf, 3 Tage stehen lassen, dann an den Stellen, wo die Katzen durchkommen können, ausgiessen. 

Hält allerdings nur bis zum nächsten Regenschauer  :? 

2. Alternativvorschlag: 

leg dich mit ner Gummischleuder auf die Lauer. Wenn eine Katze kommt, verbrate ihr einen mit nem kleinen Kiesel. Zumindest die kommt so schnell nich wieder 

Sorry, wenn sich jetzt Katzenliebhaber aufn Schlips getreten fühlen. Ich hab auch im Prinzip nix gegen Katzen, aber ich kann es nun mal nich ausstehen, wenn sie in Reviere eindringen, wo sich sonst Fische und Vögel wohlfühlen.  Aber das is nu ma auch Natur   

Gruß
Erwin


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Mai 2004)

Hallo Erwin,

aus dem Zeitalter der Steinschleudern sind wir ja schon raus.... irgendwann haben die Chinesen ja das Schießpulver erfunden  , wobei ich im Wohnviertel immer die "Luftvariante" wegen der Lautstärke bevorzuge.

Ich bekomme leider nur selten mit, wenn die Katzen kommen, da ich tagsüber arbeiten muß und morgens früh noch nicht die Muße habe, mich auf die Lauer zu legen.

Ich werde aber wohl die Weidezaunvariante wählen. Die Katzen nehmen bei mir eigentlich immer den selben Weg (wenn ich es mal richtig beobachtet habe). Und den werde ich mit Strom ein wenig versperren. Dann brauche ich zumindestens nicht den ganzen Teich umzäunen. Ich hoffe, das wird dann reichen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
ich glaube nicht, dass sich Katzen von einem Weidezaun lange aufhalten lassen. Sie werden einen anderen weg finden. Nach meinen Erfahrungen (mit meinen eigenen Katzen auf Nachbars Auto) ist die beste Möglichkeit vertreiben durch erschrecken, z.B. mit Wasser. Der Reiherschreck könnte da hilfreich sein.

Da ich keine Fische einsetzen werde, bin ich mal gespannt, wie die Katzen sich zu den Fröschen verhalten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
ich benutze selber folgenden Elektrozaun

Dazu hab ich noch ein Erweiterungsset mit 5 extra Haltern und damit meinen Teich umbaut.
Wie ich finde eine der besten Lösungen, hält bei durchdachtem aufbau jede Katze fern und sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus, aufjedenfall besser wie ein Netz.
Ich bin bisher sehr damit zufrieden.
gruß Tim


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Mai 2004)

@Harald: Da Dir meine Variante mit dem Hundi nicht zu gefallen scheint, hier eine weitere:

Installiere Bewegungsmelder mit einem Rasensprenger - immer wenn ein Kätzchen durchläuft wird es naß - dürfte helfen!  

Sollte ich mir das patentieren lassen?


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Mai 2004)

HI!

Hatte genau das selbe Problem wie du.
Nur: Die Geräte sind alle horrend teuer und riesengroß!

Meine Lösung: Habe bei Conrad einen Mini Hochspannungsgenerator (Art. Nr.: 114448 - 13 um 17,35€) ein Netzgerät (elektronisches ca. 10€) und ein Gehäuse (ca. 5-10€).
Funktioniert seit einem Jahr perfekt. Ich hab mir in das Gehäuse noch eine Luftmembranpumpe und eine Steckdose eingebaut. Alles einzeln abzuschalten. Ist klein und gut zu verstecken. Musst halt ein Bastler sein.

Viel Spass!

PS.: Hab selbst 2 Katzen, die den Teich meiden


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Mai 2004)

Die Preise bei den Geräten sind wirklich recht unterschiedlich.....

mir würde die Variante mit dem Hund grundsätzlich ja am besten gefallen, allerdings wäre er den ganzen Tag alleine. Deswegen ist es für mich keine Alternative.

Bei einem Hund würde wohl aber auch das Problem hinzukommen, dass ich den Teich dann auch vor ihm schützen müßte... zumindestens bei den Rassen, die mir gefallen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Mai 2004)

Hallo casalena,

sowas in der Art gibt es schon...
Nennt sich Reiherschreck... bei Bewegung geht ein Wasserstrahl hin und her über den Teich. Mal sehen, ob er was bringt! 8) 

Oberdrein wird der Teich gleich noch ein wenig aufgefüllt  


LG Annett


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Mai 2004)

@Nette: Na dann muß ich wohl doch weiterhin arbeiten


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Mai 2004)

Hallo casalena,

sieht ganz danach aus  
Es sei denn, Deine Konstruktion kostet einiges weniger als 80-100€ 


LG Annett


----------

